# This Must Stop!



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

The end of the week is Friday and Saturday! 

Not Saturday and Sunday!

Sunday is still the first day of the week. Cease immediately calling Saturday and Sunday the weekEND. It must stop now.

I will see to it.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I always thought the reasoning for the word was this:

S MTWTF S

Saturday and Sunday are on either end of the week.

So it's not weekend as in the conclusion of the week, but as in existing on the extremities of the week.

They are like bookends for the other days.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2020)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> The end of the week is Friday and Saturday!
> 
> Not Saturday and Sunday!
> 
> ...


So, we can leave this vital matter in your capable hands!

Thanks


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Americans are funny .

As an European I was a bit shocked when I learnt that Americans consider Sunday (not Monday) to be the first day of the week although it’s indeed an older tradition which comes from the Christian tradition.

In Estonian most of the weekdays are derived from numbers. Tuesday is derived from “second”, Wednesday from “third”, etc. That’s why it’s always been natural to me to consider Monday as the first day of the week and then “weekend” also makes sense.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

For in six days the LORD made the heavens and the earth, the sea, and all that is in them, but he rested on the seventh day. Therefore the LORD blessed the Sabbath day and made it holy.

_In Eastern Christianity, the Sabbath is considered still to be on Saturday, the seventh day, in remembrance of the Hebrew Sabbath. In Catholicism and most sects of Protestantism, the "Lord's Day" (Greek Κυριακή) is considered to be on Sunday, the first day (and "eighth day"). Communal worship, including the Holy Mysteries, may take place on any day, but a weekly observance of the resurrection is made consistently on Sunday. Western Christianity sometimes refers to the Lord's Day as a "Christian Sabbath", distinct from the Hebrew Sabbath, but related in varying manner._

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabbath#Christianity


----------



## En Passant (Aug 1, 2020)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> The end of the week is Friday and Saturday!
> 
> Not Saturday and Sunday!
> 
> ...


Catholics start the week on Sunday.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2020)

As a Brit, and a lapsed Catholic, I was taught that the week starts on a Sunday. But,

"According to the international standard ISO 8601, Monday is considered the first day of the week" (Wiki)


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

MacLeod said:


> As a Brit, and a lapsed Catholic, I was taught that the week starts on a Sunday. But,
> 
> "According to the international standard ISO 8601, Monday is considered the first day of the week" (Wiki)


Well, THAT figures.

Americans are always arrogant in their demands to do things contrary to the rest of the world.

Temperature
Weight
Volume
Distance


----------



## En Passant (Aug 1, 2020)

MacLeod said:


> As a Brit, and a lapsed Catholic, I was taught that the week starts on a Sunday. But,
> 
> "According to the international standard ISO 8601, Monday is considered the first day of the week" (Wiki)


I'm in the same boat as you and thought the same. I didn't know there was an international standard that's interesting thanks for posting.

Most Anglo countries no longer work off the Church calendar it seems. The secular working week starts on Monday but it was traditionally Sunday.

Anecdotally whenever I buy a weekly schedule it starts on Sunday.


----------



## En Passant (Aug 1, 2020)

pianozach said:


> Well, THAT figures.
> 
> Americans are always arrogant in their demands to do things contrary to the rest of the world.
> 
> ...


I don't want to start an argument but your comment was uncalled for. I don't believe this has anything to do with being American. Some people may be upset that the world is secularising and abandoning Christian traditions. This isn't unique to Americans.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

annaw said:


> Americans are funny .
> 
> As an European I was a bit shocked when I learnt that Americans consider Sunday (not Monday) to be the first day of the week although it's indeed an older tradition which comes from the Christian tradition.
> 
> In Estonian most of the weekdays are derived from numbers. Tuesday is derived from "second", Wednesday from "third", etc. That's why it's always been natural to me to consider Monday as the first day of the week and then "weekend" also makes sense.


As any right thinking person should!:devil:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm retired. Everyday is Saturday!


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Sunday was the Sun's day. Monday was the Moon's day. Saturday was Saturn's day. Even tiny Mercury was brighter than Saturn to the ancients. Wednesday was Mercury's day.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What we go by is the workweek for most folks.
We all know it's Sunday to Saturday.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

pianozach said:


> Americans are always arrogant in their demands to do things contrary to the rest of the world.
> 
> Temperature
> Weight
> ...


We measure these things in degrees Fahrenheit, pounds, cubic feet, and miles. Just like Jesus did. :tiphat:


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Being Jewish, our Sabbath is Friday sunset to Saturday sunset so I see this as the end of the week. Sunday is a new week


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Luchesi said:


> Sunday was the Sun's day. Monday was the Moon's day. Saturday was Saturn's day. Even tiny Mercury was brighter than Saturn to the ancients. Wednesday was Mercury's day.


Don't forget Tyr's Day, Wotan's Day, Thor's Day and Freya's Day.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

The saying that every end is a new beginning would seem to be relevant here


----------



## En Passant (Aug 1, 2020)

Strange Magic said:


> Don't forget Tyr's Day, Wotan's Day, Thor's Day and Freya's Day.


One small correction if I may; Friday is actually "Frigg's Day" some scholars say Frigg and Freya were the same person. Based on the Eddas and other surviving text it is clear and commonly agreed that Frigg and Freya were two distinct Goddesses.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Opinion does split on Frigga v. Freya. Thanks for bringing up the scholarly dispute. I went for Freya purely on the basis of Edith Hamilton's preference, and also that Freya was Odin/Wotan's wife (if the two goddesses were in fact two separate entities).


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Old bit of nonsense: "Today's weather--Muggy! Followed by Toogy, Weggy, Thurggy, and Fryggy."

Terrible!


----------



## En Passant (Aug 1, 2020)

Strange Magic said:


> Opinion does split on Frigga v. Freya. Thanks for bringing up the scholarly dispute. I went for Freya purely on the basis of Edith Hamilton's preference, and also that Freya was Odin/Wotan's wife (if the two goddesses were in fact two separate entities).


No problem it is disputed but from what I have read Frigg was the wife of Odin/Wotan. In my opinion it is pretty clear however I am not going to say I am right, you're wrong because there is room for error.

Frigg is described as Queen of the Aesir while Freyja/Freya is described as belonging to the Vanir. This is more akin to rival houses than a different "race" of God. I learned Icelandic at university in order to study the Eddas. Have you read them? Jackson Crawford has a good translation I recommend.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I read the Eddas long ago, and remember only that I once read them.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

starthrower said:


> I'm retired. Everyday is Saturday!


I'm on internship. Every day is Wednesday!


----------



## En Passant (Aug 1, 2020)

Strange Magic said:


> I read the Eddas long ago, and remember only that I once read them.


I apologise if my reply came off condescending I wasn't trying to be haughty. I was genuinely curious it's not often I met another mythology fan.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

No worries!! These days, I rely on my ancient Edith Hamilton _Mythology_ paperback if I need a quick answer or want to spend an enjoyable afternoon reading her wonderful versions of the classic Greek/Roman and Norse myths.:angel:


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> No worries!! These days, I rely on my ancient Edith Hamilton _Mythology_ paperback if I need a quick answer or want to spend an enjoyable afternoon reading her wonderful versions of the classic Greek/Roman and Norse myths.:angel:


What's the biggest thing in this universe that's named after a real human being? He was Harlow Shapley, and a controversial figure in astronomy. He said Hubble's work was junk science. Later he recanted.

We're moving with our supercluster toward the Shapley Supercluster at about 2 million miles per hour depending upon which study you accept. 2 million mph is from Boston to NYC and back again every second. So every second of our lives we're that far along, never to be back to that point in space.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

in the Shapley Supercluster, they see themselves moving toward our supercluster at 2 million mph.:lol:


----------



## En Passant (Aug 1, 2020)

Luchesi said:


> What's the biggest thing in this universe that's named after a real human being? He was Harlow Shapley, and a controversial figure in astronomy. He said Hubble's work was junk science. Later he recanted.
> 
> We're moving with our supercluster toward the Shapley Supercluster at about 2 million miles per hour depending upon which study you accept. 2 million mph is from Boston to NYC and back again every second. So every second of our lives we're that far along, never to be back to that point in space.


The Cosmos is truly terrifying and beautiful at the same time. It operates on scales far beyond our understanding and I find that humbling to say the least.

The Universe is still constrained by the "Natural Law" and that pleases the mathematician in me. :lol:

If the multiverse theory is correct though. There would be universes that do not follow our laws of physics. I'd love to experience that just for a moment.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

En Passant said:


> The Cosmos is truly terrifying and beautiful at the same time. It operates on scales far beyond our understanding and I find that humbling to say the least.
> 
> The Universe is still constrained by the "Natural Law" and that pleases the mathematician in me. :lol:
> 
> If the multiverse theory is correct though. There would be universes that do not follow our laws of physics. I'd love to experience that just for a moment.


I enjoy the online chess games of today's top players and chess players I know are also more likely than other people to be interested in musical analysis. 'Dry stuff to many..


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> in the Shapley Supercluster, they see themselves moving toward our supercluster at 2 million mph.:lol:


i enjoyed this video which tells of the many ways geology has shaped life. Many new ideas for me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkeNMoDlHUU


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

My week has 6 days and my year has 11 months. I have removed Monday and January, the crappiest day of the week and month of the year.


----------



## En Passant (Aug 1, 2020)

DaveM said:


> My week has 6 days and my year has 11 months. I have removed Monday and January, the crappiest day of the week and month of the year.


As great as this sounds it causes so many problems my mind is already panicking. Would you make the other months longer or are you content to have your year out of sync with Earth's orbit.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

En Passant said:


> The Cosmos is truly terrifying and beautiful at the same time. It operates on scales far beyond our understanding and I find that humbling to say the least.
> 
> The Universe is still constrained by the "Natural Law" and that pleases the mathematician in me. :lol:
> 
> If the multiverse theory is correct though. There would be universes that do not follow our laws of physics. I'd love to experience that just for a moment.


In fact, our universe just happens to have some cosmological constants which, were they different by even a tiny bit, would prevent not only the emergence of life but even the existence matter and energy as we know them. People ask, is this merely a coincidence? Of course not. In an infinite number of universes, some* will unavoidably be of a sort than can support matter, energy, and even life. And denizens of these universes will marvel and believe God picked them out to live. In any event, see the curiously unsatisfying "anthropic principle", specifically the "weak" version.

*Actually an infinite number, but a much smaller infinite number! :lol:


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

adriesba said:


> i always thought the reasoning for the word was this:
> 
> S mtwtf s
> 
> ...


wrong!!!!!!!......


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

pianozach said:


> Well, THAT figures.
> 
> Americans are always arrogant in their demands to do things contrary to the rest of the world.
> 
> ...


Americanophobe!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

By the powers invested in me by Putintrump I now pronounce you wrong!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

My free insurance calendar with kitties and doggies clearly shows SUNDAY as the BEGINNING of the week. Only it's not in English but that's all they had so I took it.

Would corporate America lie to me?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

En Passant said:


> I don't want to start an argument but your comment was uncalled for. I don't believe this has anything to do with being American. Some people may be upset that the world is secularising and abandoning Christian traditions. This isn't unique to Americans.


*"I don't want to start an argument but . . . "*

A sure sign that someone wants to start an argument.

Especially when they follow it up with a sentence that starts with *"Some people . . ."*, then mentions "them" being "upset" about "abandoning Christian traditions."

Dragging in the "Christian victimization" rationalization is crappy foundation on which to start a discussion.


----------



## En Passant (Aug 1, 2020)

pianozach said:


> *"I don't want to start an argument but . . . "*
> 
> A sure sign that someone wants to start an argument.
> 
> ...


Or you could have read my post in good faith? I know people tend to overreact when religion or politics is mentioned. You went off on a tirade against me that was entirely inaccurate (you even mentioned face masks for some reason). Your post was removed by the moderators so I would take the hint.

I merely said that it is Christian tradition and that some people (mainly Christian) would be upset/annoyed about this. The point was to show that it isn't exclusively Americans dictating things to the rest of the world as you claim.

As a new user to the forum I don't want "bad blood" with anyone but you are being needlessly aggressive especially for a first interaction. Whatever you think you know about me I can almost guarantee you're mistaken. I'm willing to forget the unpleasantness if you are willing to be more civil in your interactions with me, deal?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

En Passant said:


> Or you could have read my post in good faith? I know people tend to overreact when religion or politics is mentioned. You went off on a tirade against me that was entirely inaccurate (you even mentioned face masks for some reason). Your post was removed by the moderators so I would take the hint.
> 
> I merely said that it is Christian tradition and that some people (mainly Christian) would be upset/annoyed about this. The point was to show that it isn't exclusively Americans dictating things to the rest of the world as you claim.
> 
> As a new user to the forum I don't want "bad blood" with anyone but you are being needlessly aggressive especially for a first interaction. Whatever you think you know about me I can almost guarantee you're mistaken. I'm willing to forget the unpleasantness if you are willing to be more civil in your interactions with me, deal?


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2020)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> The end of the week is Friday and Saturday!
> 
> Not Saturday and Sunday!
> 
> ...


OK: I'll get onto it right away.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

And here is another one!

A "W" is NOT two u's! It's two v's!

Change this immediately!


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> And here is another one!
> 
> A "W" is NOT two u's! It's two v's!
> 
> Change this immediately!


Oh no...! 

And what's with silly "back and forth"? You can't go back until you go forth. So it should be "forth and back". 

I want a refund!


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Why is it a penny for your thoughts, but you have to put your two cents in? 
Somebody's making a penny!

Steven Wright


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

adriesba said:


> I always thought the reasoning for the word was this:
> 
> S MTWTF S
> 
> ...


It's the "weekends," the end of one week and the beginning (other end) of the next week. Or put differently, the ends of two different weeks butted together, which is convenient.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

SixFootScowl said:


> It's the "weekends," the end of one week and the beginning (other end) of the next week. Or put differently, the ends of two different weeks butted together, which is convenient.


Yes, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Seven days is a phase of the Moon (approximately)..

Seven brightest lights in the heavens (they moved around).


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

adriesba said:


> Oh no...!
> 
> And what's with silly "back and forth"? You can't go back until you go forth. So it should be "forth and back".
> 
> I want a refund!


I know, I hate that too!


----------

